# Chaya keeps switching sides on walks



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

She doesn't do think when we're in heel, but I don't like to keep her in a heel position for the entire walk. Whenever she's freed, she likes to go from side to side exploring sights and smells(NEVER switching in front of me, she'll just go behind me). While I'm glad she's not "crossing my path", it's a pain in the butt to keep switching hands behind me. Plus, once the new pup comes, I don't want them to tie me up on walks:doh:! What can I do to train her to stay on one side during her casual walks? Any tips for walking two dogs when at least one of them likes to switch a lot? 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

bumping up


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you give her treats occasionally only on that side? Or maybe stop and bring her back to that side before continuing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

last year I suffered an arm injury so Sammy had to learn to just stay on my left side, I would keep her leash really short so she had no choice but to stay on my left and to this day she always walks on my left which helped when I brought cooper into the picture because he's only walked on my right side 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks, I do give her treats exclusively on my left side, but I will now also stop accommodating her by giving her more leash. It's just that when we're not "working", her brain is completely shut down and she dashes back and forth behind me following her nose!


----------

